# ISTANBUL | Teras Towers | 31 fl x 2 | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Teras Towers*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.dapyapi.com.tr/projeler/insaati-devam-eden-projeler/teras--kule

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 2 x 31 fl


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://artintas.com/projeler2.php?id=43


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.instagram.com/gommdah/









https://www.instagram.com/gommdah/


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://de.foursquare.com/v/kartal/4b6ee762f964a52014d02ce3/photos


----------



## Corei5 (Sep 2, 2018)

Nice panorama. Thanks


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Source


----------

